# Romeo y Julieta 1875 Bully Cigar Review - As Teddy Roosevelt would say...



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The R&J Bully is a cigar that requires a good deal of aging. I bought a fiver a year ago and have been smoking one every couple of months. For the ...

Read the full review here: Romeo y Julieta 1875 Bully Cigar Review - As Teddy Roosevelt would say...


----------

